
Creator of pop-up ads apologizes for inventing ‘internet’s original sin’ - RobAley
https://www.rt.com/news/180740-online-ads-apology-zuckerman-essay/
======
chmaynard
My local cable provider (Verizon) displays pop-up ads while I'm trying to
navigate the channel guide. Worse, the ads are modal -- you have to read and
dismiss them before you can continue. One more reason to cut the cord.

